# El Nino vs. La Nina The Battle Continues !



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

So what is the big difference between the two and who will take over this fall and winter. A funny yeah informative approach to the subject

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...scussion&groupid=4331&topicid=7791&Itemid=179


----------

